# new sharpening book



## Asteger (Jan 20, 2015)

Found this and looks like it could be good. As far as I know, there hasn't been a book with this focus published before in English - in which case, it's about time.







The publication date is March 2015, but looks like the book's already been published in German. (I think the author's German and his company, mentioned in the description, has a good-looking tools website I've seen before.) Perhaps another member has already even seen the German version?


----------



## Matus (Jan 20, 2015)

Interesting - I am tempted to get it


----------



## Asteger (Jan 20, 2015)

Matus said:


> Interesting - I am tempted to get it



Please! If you read German (guessing you do) you could fill us in.


----------



## Matus (Jan 20, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Please! If you read German (guessing you do) you could fill us in.



Yep - I actually do, but I am wondering whether reading the book in English would not be more enjoyable as I most of what I read and write about knives in in English (I am not a native spear in any of the two languages)

Unfortunately neither of the two language versions offers a preview on Amazon.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 20, 2015)

Not even a German preview? Looks like we'll have to do what no one around here likes to do: wait.

(The publisher's page shows 3 pages which don't reveal much.)


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 20, 2015)

Hoping to learn some secrets that Jon didn't tell you in his sharpening videos?


----------



## Asteger (Jan 20, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Hoping to learn some secrets that Jon didn't tell you in his sharpening videos?



You're right, probably a lot of content would be a repeat (or possibly a simple summary) of what's already out there. But you never know, and books are nice to have. In my case, I'd like to see more stuff on stones.


----------



## designdog (Jan 20, 2015)

If you look at Amazon's author page, you can see the German and English versions together. Note they Photoshopped the English cover to remove the divot out of the corner of the original stone. Is nothing sacred?


----------



## KCMande (Jan 20, 2015)

I might pick it up. I'm a sucker for books pertaining to my profession (I own countless cookbooks that just collect dust but will never part with). Even if I read through it once and never open it again it will look nice on my coffee table or book shelf.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 20, 2015)

I checked the Amazon German comments which were positive, but now I'm not too optimistic that the info in the book might break new ground. 'Rooster' for example, gives 4/5 and comments, 'Ordinary "Instruction Manual" with good and sufficient background information. With a little practice and where it works relatively quickly and with proper result to sharpen the noble things. succeeded' (in translation of course!) I like the bit about sharpening 'the noble things' though.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am also curious but skeptical on what new information its pages could impart that we have not seen on video. I thought about this recently and think the only next step up would be personal instruction to improve/correct technique with feedback on how the individual is doing.


----------



## PushCut (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Dick appears to have some serious credentials, academic and otherwise. I wonder what his reputation is like in Central European knife circles? Hopefully some of the guys who frequent the German will have something to add.


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, I do not frequent German knife fora (KKF is all I can handle with my free time  ), so I can not help you there. I would actually not expect, at least for me, particularly relevant new knowledge from the book as I do not aspire on becoming sharping professional AND I do not know what to expect from the book. It is just pure curiosity  I would have loved to see Kindle version though - we already have many books at home and shelf space is scarce


----------



## PushCut (Jan 21, 2015)

My curiosity about this book is only because it is the only book I've ever heard of that focuses on sharpening kitchen knives. At this point I am still learning to sharpen double bevels and reading about single bevel bevel sharpening could cause confusion. Besides I really don't need any other teachers right now. Dr. Rudolf Dick's scholarly scribbling will not steal me away from the dulcet tones of Jon Broida's voice radiating from my computer speakers.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 21, 2015)

I keep getting confused - is this the same company that also makes the Dickoron steels? I vaguely remember that there was a short sharpening video by one of the Dick companies (or are they the same?). Anyway, the video was unremarkable and I would not expect to learn much new after watching Jon's and/or Dave's and/or Murray's videos and/or reading here regularly.

Stefan


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2015)

The author is (among other stuff) the CEO of *Dictum* as far as I understood.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 21, 2015)

There are many ways to sharpen a blade, I have seen quite a few different tech. You are in good company with Jon Broida or Murry Carter. I like Jon's video's because he goes into detail about why & how. The tech. I teach is not exactly like Jon's but very similar. 

Yesterday sharpened a Japanese Plane blade. The Japan are much different than Western. You change the blade position by knocking on the ends with a mallet. After made thin even slices on top of a door that was sticking on door frame in an old house.


----------



## idemhj (Jan 21, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> I keep getting confused - is this the same company that also makes the Dickoron steels?


Nope, the Dickoron steels are made by F. Dick wich is not the same as Dictum. The first is a knife maker (primarily known for their butcher knives - in the German traditon), the second is a (well renovend German) tool store. I have no idea wether the book is any good, but I think I'll end up buying it - though it's annoying that no Kindle version is avaliable. I like to read things, and I do read German


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 21, 2015)

My high school German is very rusty, perhaps this book will offer a solution.....


----------



## Matus (Jan 22, 2015)

Framingchisel said:


> My high school German is very rusty, perhaps this book will offer a solution.....



It could even add a new dimension to it


----------



## Jpox (Jan 22, 2015)

Good find Asteger.
I'm on the curiositywagon! A book with pictures of stones and knives, what could be better? Do I have a sword to polish? No! Can I sharpen my knives and Japanese tools satisfying my needs? Yes! Do I need a book to tell me how to do it after sharpening for 5 years? No! Curious...yes and what if there actually was some nifty trick I could take with me?
Curiosity drives a lit of us but so far I will do without the book
Cheers


----------



## perneto (Jul 17, 2015)

Just ordered the English version here:
http://www.bookdepository.com/Japanese-Knife-Sharpening-Rudolf-Dick/9780764346804


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 17, 2015)

I have it but found it a little boring. Not sure what I expect but it might have been a real in depth look at world wide natural stones or something. There are a lot more out there than Japanese. But as I well know from years in the business, that would require a lot of research that would never be paid for.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got one past weeks. Page 9-10 got my attention by stating that the best technically realizable value for an edge width is in the area of 0.0005mm. If that is true, half of a micron is awesome.


----------



## mark76 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I just bought the last copy from Amazon.de  .

When I've got the book (this will take some time, I don't live in Germany), I'll tell you guys how I like it.


----------



## daveb (Jul 18, 2015)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> ... Page 9-10 got my attention by stating that the best technically realizable value for an edge width is in the area of 0.0005mm. If that is true, half of a micron is awesome.



That may be awesome but it's not measurable. At least not with any micrometer that the home user is likely to have.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 18, 2015)

Funny, as I started this thread and ordered the book, and later received it when I was way too busy to have a look, and so I ended up 'hiding' it somewhere so I wouldn't be distracted. Now the new activity here reminded me of it and, looking around today, I just don't know where it is. Hope the book is at least interesting for other owners out there! :dazed:

About the micron measurements, I don't think the idea is to be able to sharpen and measure, and sharpen and measure, etc, though I'm sure some people get all technical and are number-led. Imagine how annoying it would be to sharpen that way, though.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 18, 2015)

daveb said:


> That may be awesome but it's not measurable. At least not with any micrometer that the home user is likely to have.



Although there are micrometers that a home user could use ( this Mitutoyo is an example http://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/MDH-Micrometer-High-Accuracy-Sub-Micron-Digimatic-Micrometer-C1816.aspx ), i agree it's hard to measure such small width consistently at home. No idea how the author came up with his measurements!


----------



## psfred (Jul 18, 2015)

Probably measured with an electron microscope.

Peter


----------



## havox07 (Jul 18, 2015)

psfred said:


> Probably measured with an electron microscope.
> 
> Peter



New essential component of a sharpening kit. Electron microscope only $100k


----------



## chinacats (Jul 18, 2015)

psfred said:


> Probably measured with an electron microscope.
> 
> Peter



Or more likely he just made that up...


----------



## rick alen (Jul 21, 2015)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Although there are micrometers that a home user could use ( this Mitutoyo is an example http://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/MDH-Micrometer-High-Accuracy-Sub-Micron-Digimatic-Micrometer-C1816.aspx ), i agree it's hard to measure such small width consistently at home. No idea how the author came up with his measurements!



No hand mic, not even that mic, could come close to measuring such and edge, even if it could find it! There may be one or possibly 2 optical microscopes that could measure it, but they are fairly new and in the 10's of thousands $ range. I doubt any cheaper could do it. You could pick up an old electron mic for reasonable money though. Unless all the knife-nuts grabbed them. ;-)~



Rick


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree, the nominal precision does not guarantee the results. Besides the equipment as you said before, too many variables like vibration, alignment (tilted measurements), temperature variation, contamination, the skill of the operator among others are also necessary to consider in order to get consistent results within that kind of accuracy.

http://prattandwhitney.com/images/customer-files/maximizing_accuracy.pdf


----------

